# samick avante riser?



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

From what I can gather, it is a vacuum-cast aluminum riser. It's not forged. Forged risers tend to cost more and cast risers tend to have a reputation for cracking/breaking easier. I have been looking at this riser too - it looks pretty nice in the catalog. Anyone seen one in real life? Any opinions on quality/adjustability?

-Kent W.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I bet its painted with that easy chip paint samick likes to use on all it's risers.

Yes I shoot a well chipped samick.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

dont really care about cosmetic stuff but if they crack or break that is a big deal. I wouldnt put HEAVY limbs on any bow cause I dont shoot more than a little over 40lbs. I would also like to know about quality and adjustability if anyone has any hands on experience.

Thanks again,
Kasey


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

but i guess bottom line is you always get what you pay for!


----------



## blade(RC) (Mar 29, 2010)

Tiller adjustment gets blocked by the paint job... It needs to be retapped for the limb bolts to be wound in all the way.


----------



## BPMike (Nov 16, 2007)

Several at our club have them. Other than the previously mentioned paint issues...chipping and paint in threads...they appear to be a lot of riser for the money. 

BPM


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, this is an old thread but I will still relay the reports to the guy who was wondering about the riser!

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## stryder1587 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any updates to those that have used bow how it's held up over the past 2 years?
I'm considering getting it but want to make sure there are no big problems.


----------

